# Hamm 2009



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

does anybody have any idea how much it will cost ? all together (with no reps included ) 
they should really make a package deal ! 

....
coach trip + hotel + reptile ( insert species here) = £20  lol
thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they do a package deal. Taratulabarn and Purejurrasic run the coach to the show.

www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

are they doing the march show again as i'm defo up for it. coach was £85.00 last time.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes the coaches are going in march, with many many changes, more discounts from sellers, free breakfast (English or Continental), all info will be on the coach site within the next day or so and seats are strictly limited as only 2 coaches are going now


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

WICKED WICKED WICKED saves me driving. well done steve and all the coach team glad to see it happening


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

what date is it in march?


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

14th March I think and then there is one 30kn away on the 15th

Piglet79


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

piglet79 said:


> 14th March I think and then there is one 30kn away on the 15th
> 
> Piglet79


is that the houghton one?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

no i think that is the rheda one isn't it?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah here you go BEE Start Page


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

looks good


----------

